# I am blessed with this little pond in my back yard



## richg99 (Feb 21, 2016)

I am blessed with this little pond in my back yard.

This morning, I tied on a floating lizard. Dragged it next to my kayak, which floats in the corner of the pond 24/7. 

BANG...this bruiser came slamming out to inhale it. All of this happened on one cast, and nearly scared me. I was standing about three feet from the bow of the yak.

Great way to start a morning. richg99


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 21, 2016)

Ha ha. Nice job! Reminds me of a rainbow I cought on a tiny pond in S.Colorado. I waked down to a pond and dug up a worm expecting nothing. Biggest rainbow I ever saw in my life scared the living crap out of me as soon as the worm hit. They are so fragile that they die easy but he came in calm and I was able to get the hook out without grabbing him or pulling him out of the water. Funny how well you remember the good ones!


----------



## richg99 (Feb 21, 2016)

Didn't realize the pix wasn't attached.


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 23, 2016)

Definitely a great way to star the day.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

Richg, Nice one bud =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 31, 2016)

I read this three times just to make sure I understood -- this is in your back yard!! Well done.


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------

